# Tri-State Region



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

I spoke with my reliable weather source "Farmer" last night and the news is not good.
His for-casts are pretty accurate as far as I am concerned so here is what he had to say

January = Nothing
February = a few 2" - 4" storms and maybe one 6"
March = some big coastal storms, but he thinks mostly rain due to the lack of arctic air pushing far enough south. He also said that El Nino has not even really taken effect yet so that is not the cause of the mild weather we are experiencing, he claims that it is due partially to "Global Warming" and partially because our jet stream has not developed the trough that is needed to change the weather pattern and he does not see that happening until at least February.

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.
all I can say is let's hope he is wrong. :crying: 

Jason


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*No matter what...*

No matter what it will be a shorter season...Thats my prediction...
Looks like above freezing temps and rain here for the next 60 hours or so...
I see the loggers are busy clearing house lots as they cannot get into the woods,because the ground hasn't frozen"yet"....
Last year the loggers took a beating, the ground,ponds etc never had a hard freeze allowing access, they say the timber supply was off 40% up this way....Looks like the same ole same ole this year.
I noticed firewood prices never spiked up this year either,allot of different industries effected by this weather.


----------

